# Call to raise sperm donor limit



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Call to raise sperm donor limit to more than 10 pregnancies, in order to counteract low numbers of donors.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7720503.stm

/links


----------

